# orienteering, Penistone Hill & Haworth Moor, Sun 8th Feb 2015



## Copepod (Feb 8, 2015)

Excellent set of photos of today's orienteering race at Penistone Hill, just west of town of Haworth, famous for Bronte sisters - see https://plus.google.com/photos/110439573756197443848/albums/6113528185440614481?banner=pwa

Cracking conditions - sunny, not too windy, some snow underfoot. 

Fortunately, I'm not featured


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2015)

Aw, making me homesick! Looks like a good turnout!


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 8, 2015)

Looks like great fun, everyone looks much less red than I would running in the cold


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 8, 2015)

Brilliant ! Lots of people having a good time. Who won ?


----------



## Copepod (Feb 8, 2015)

Not easy to answer, Hobie. There were lots of courses, from brown (hardest and longest) to white (easiest and shortest), plus string for toddlers. Anyone could run whichever course they chose, so there might not be anyone else of same sex and age group on your course. As it's a regional event, there were people from all over Yorkshire & Humberside, plus a few from across the Pennines or further afield.


----------

